# World of warcraft lvl 80?



## Drondos (21. Februar 2007)

hey Leute!
Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand gefragt hat,aber glaubt ihr ,dass es ein addon für lvl 80 mal geben wird,oder ist jetzt mit lvl 70 schluss??
Danke für eure antworten schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (21. Februar 2007)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich meine das wurde so sogar schon mehr oder weniger offiziell angekündigt, dass die Addons die in den nächsten Jahren entstehen sollen das Level Maximum anheben sollen. Da meiner Einschätzung noch mindestens ein Addon erscheien wird ist 80 also durchaus im rahmen.


----------



## Willmasta (21. Februar 2007)

Joa sie sagten ja jedes Jahr nen neues addon, aber ob sie es einhalten...


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## daLord (21. Februar 2007)

Ic hsag mal so. ich hoffe sie halten es nicht ein! erstens leidet selbst bei blizzard die qualität mit sicherheit unter dem Zeitdruck und zweitens kann amn sich den etwas länger an den 70items erfreuen die man erfarmt. Zwar ist die aktuelle situation auch nett, dass alle sich wieder anstrengen müssen aber nen tick länger als nen jahr wäre schon cool bis zur nächsten lvl-cap-Erhöhung.


----------



## Squishee (21. Februar 2007)

Wann hat sich Blizzard schonmal an was gehalten...pfff :>
Btw: wie blende ich Signaturen aus?


----------



## daLord (21. Februar 2007)

Signaturen Ausblenden: Einloggen - oben rechts auf "Einstellungen" - Grundeinstellungen - Foreneinstellungen - Verschiedene Einstellungen für die Foren-/Beitragsdarstellung - Anzeige der Signaturen (der Mitglieder) unterhalb der Beiträge: - Nein


----------



## Dalmus (21. Februar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Wann hat sich Blizzard schonmal an was gehalten...pfff :>
> Btw: wie blende ich Signaturen aus?


Einstellungen -> Grundeinstellungen -> Foreneinstellungen
Gewußt? Nö, kurz Hirn eingeschaltet und 2x geklickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muß nochmal dringend meine alten Zeitschriften durchwühlen. In irgendeiner war ein Interview mit einem der Jungs von Blizz, der dort imho gesagt hat, daß eine weitere Erhöhung des Level-Caps vorerst (also zumindest mit dem nächsten Addon) nicht geplant ist. Plöderweise findet da aber Google grad auch nix derartiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @daLord: *böseguck* das wird ja langsam zur Gewohnheit, daß Du postest während ich tippe.


----------



## Squishee (21. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Einstellungen -> *Grundeinstellungen!!+++111* -> Foreneinstellungen
> Gewußt? Nö, kurz Hirn eingeschaltet und 2x geklickt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hät nicht gefragt, wenn ich vorher nicht gesucht hätte. :>


----------



## Drondos (21. Februar 2007)

Also ich glaube ,dass es nicht so schnell ein addon gibt,weil sie müssen ja wieder eine neue welt schaffen und neue instanzen und so und des is bestimmt sehr arbeitsaufwendig^^Ob ich blizzard sowas zutraue ,naja-.-


----------



## Willmasta (21. Februar 2007)

@ Dalmus Joa, sie/er ist echt schlimm ^^


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Dalmus (21. Februar 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Ich hät nicht gefragt, wenn ich vorher nicht gesucht hätte. :>


In dem Fall sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand die nur so fix, daß ich angenommen hatte, daß Du gefragt hast ohne vorher in die Eistellungen zu gucken.


----------



## Minati (21. Februar 2007)

außerdem sind neue rassen eherstmal sinnvoller als ein anstieg des levels - bin ich jedenfalls der meinung
und neue berufe .. zB .. stäbe herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (21. Februar 2007)

Es gibt viele Beispiele in denen MMORPG's die Maximalstufe ständig angehoben haben.

Ragnarock Online ist ein Beispiel das mir dazu einfällt.
Auch da war 99 nicht von Anfang an Maximalstufe.

Allerdings hat RO ein anderes System was Die Skills angeht, so ist dort Job und Base Level getrennt.
Mann setzt also nicht bis 99 neue Skills sondern nur Stats(Skills sind bei Job level 50 zuende).
Bei WoW wäre es schon schwerer ständig die Stufe anzuheben und die Skills jeweils anzupassen und zu überarbeiten.

Für ausgeschlossen halte ich es aber nicht.

WoW war für mich interessant weil ich zu Lebzeiten mal die Maximalstufe erreichen kann, bei RO hab ich das aus Mangel an Zeit und dann Motivation nie gepackt.
Wenn WoW jetzt anfängt billig jedesmal die Maximalstufe zu erhöhen bis wir bei 99 oder 250 sind kann ich gerne auf die Add-Ons verzichten.


----------



## Drondos (21. Februar 2007)

Ja des mit den neuen rassen is ne coole idee!.z.b dass die hode oder die allys mal ihre eigenen klassen haben ,die die anderen nich bekommen!

gibts es eigetnlich einen beruf ,wo man irgentwann in schildhand gefürhte sachen herstellen kann?
Mfg Drondos lvl 66 holy priest Alexstrasza


----------



## G. Vader (21. Februar 2007)

Denke das geht mit den Add ons so weiter bis zum Level-Cap 100.
Die Frage ist was wäre Sinnvoll noch zu implementieren.
Ne neue Klasse wäre schon schick. 
Aber was ist mit neuen Landschaften 
Ich kenne mich zwar nicht besonders gut im Warcraft Universum aus aber irgendwann sollte das Reservoire an neuen Kontineten ja mal Erschöpft sein ;-)


----------



## daLord (21. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Edit: @daLord: *böseguck* das wird ja langsam zur Gewohnheit, daß Du postest während ich tippe.






Willmasta schrieb:


> @ Dalmus Joa, sie/er ist echt schlimm ^^



Jetzt werd ich hier ja schon ganz böse Diffarmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann doch auch nix für meine schnellen Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim nächsten mal warte ich aber gerne auf euch damit ihr auch mal zu Wort kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(btw. ich würd mich freuen wenn du mich mit "er" anreden würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein eigentlicher Nick ist ja auch daLord den hab ich nur für meine Main angepasst)

aber wenigstens werd ich von anderen wieder aufgebaut:



Thoa schrieb:


> Ich gebe meine Elke auf... ich bin nun ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BTT:
Aber mal zu der Sache mit dem neuen Kontinent. Ich bezweifel irgendwie, dass es nen neuen Kontinent geben wird. Ich mein es gibt in den Warcraft spielen ja bisher nur die zwei Welten. und in Azeroth halt die beiden Bekannten Kontinente und den eien wo der Frozen throne ist. Ich denke, dass man den Kontnent des Frozen throne wohl nicht sonder lich stark als Speilfläche nutzen kan nda da ja nu  hauptsächlich Eis ist weit und breit. und wenn wirklcih ne neue Welt kommt müsste ma nda ja erstmal ne neue geschichte drum basteln.

Vll gibts ja einfach starke Veränderungen an der bestehenden welt. Fänd ic hauch total cool wen nmal die granzen ein bischen neu gelegt werden. Gnomergan ist endlcih befreit und die gnome bekomme ihre hauptstadt wieder. Stosstruppen der Brendenden Legion haben Stormwind und Ogrimmar geplättet und wolle nbefreit werden .... da lässt sich bestimmt nettes erfinden. Aber das wird garantiert nicht passieren.


----------



## el_nappo (21. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Vll gibts ja einfach starke Veränderungen an der bestehenden welt. Fänd ic hauch total cool wen nmal die granzen ein bischen neu gelegt werden. Gnomergan ist endlcih befreit und die gnome bekomme ihre hauptstadt wieder. Stosstruppen der Brendenden Legion haben Stormwind und Ogrimmar geplättet und wolle nbefreit werden .... da lässt sich bestimmt nettes erfinden. Aber das wird garantiert nicht passieren.




juhu endlich gnome hauptstadt das wird toll!!! wir nehmen auch gern die menschen auf!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G. Vader (21. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Vll gibts ja einfach starke Veränderungen an der bestehenden welt. Fänd ic hauch total cool wen nmal die granzen ein bischen neu gelegt werden. Gnomergan ist endlcih befreit und die gnome bekomme ihre hauptstadt wieder. Stosstruppen der Brendenden Legion haben Stormwind und Ogrimmar geplättet und wolle nbefreit werden .... da lässt sich bestimmt nettes erfinden. Aber das wird garantiert nicht passieren.



Wäre echt nice, aber wenn man alte Gebiete verändert, gibt probleme mit den Leveln, man braucht ja schließlich für jeden Levelbereich passende Gebiete


----------



## Gribasu (21. Februar 2007)

Weihnachten kommt nen neues Addon,aber ehrlich   lev 80 möcht ich gar net,was ich halt so beobachte,in der alten Welt is nix mehr los,das war bestimmt net das Ziel von Blizzi und deshalb werden se da was drehn =)


----------



## Valkum (21. Februar 2007)

Also wenni ch mich recht erinnere hat Blizzard mal gesagt das sie so vieel Matereial für BC gemacht habend as sie es in 3 Addons packen könnten also der aufwand ne neue Welt zuschaffen wird net so schwierig wenn sie alles Haben.


----------



## MrFlix (21. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube mal irgentwo gelesen zu haben das der levelcap im nächsten addon auf 75 angehoben wird.

Würde mirn paar neue inzen in der alten welt wünschen^^


----------



## Drondos (22. Februar 2007)

Ja ne neue inze in der alten welt wär,toll ,dass in den städten da mal wieder des alte chaos ist und  dass sie nicht so ausgerottet sind ,weil alle nur in der scherbenwelt rumhängen und leveln


----------



## Burgrad (22. Februar 2007)

EY Leute warum alle so depri ich finde blizzard hatt bis jetzt echt enorm geiles geleistet wow ist doch meeegggaa hammer ich finde die machen das gut und mit dem addon sollten die sich finde ich ruhig noch 2 jahre zeit lassen 
naja viel spass noch beim zoggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drondos (22. Februar 2007)

Ja ich fänds auch cool.wenn man mal n bissl auf der höchsten stufe sein kann und nich die ganze zeit unter zeitdruck,dass man unbedingt weiterleveln muss und einfach mal n bissl items sammeln^^!


----------



## Lerun (22. Februar 2007)

Für neue Instanzen in der alten Welt gibt es ja noch paar Möglichkeiten.^^

z.B. Grim Batol im Sumpfland und Uldum in Tanaris.
Gilneas südlich des Silberwaldes wäre IMHO auch noch interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (22. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Aber mal zu der Sache mit dem neuen Kontinent. Ich bezweifel irgendwie, dass es nen neuen Kontinent geben wird. Ich mein es gibt in den Warcraft spielen ja bisher nur die zwei Welten. und in Azeroth halt die beiden Bekannten Kontinente und den eien wo der Frozen throne ist. Ich denke, dass man den Kontnent des Frozen throne wohl nicht sonder lich stark als Speilfläche nutzen kan nda da ja nu  hauptsächlich Eis ist weit und breit. und wenn wirklcih ne neue Welt kommt müsste ma nda ja erstmal ne neue geschichte drum basteln.



Auf der Karte ist Northrend ja schon drauf. Und klein ist das nicht. Zoom mal aus der Karte raus, bis du die Scherbenwelt anklicken kannst. Da siehst du Northrend. Kann man ruhig als eigenen Kontinent bezeichnen, kommt von der Größe her schließlich schon an Kalimdor und die östlichen Königreiche ran.

Auf die Frage, ob Spieler auch Arthas bekämpfen könnten, meinte Blizzard, dass es noch ein Weilchen dauern wird, weil die Spieler min. Level 90 dafür sein müssen.
Da Northrend schon auf der Karte zu sehen ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Stufe mit jedem Addon um 10 angehoben wird und wir den Kontinent "schon" in 2-3 Jahren im übernächsten Addon betreten dürfen.


----------



## Davip (22. Februar 2007)

Also ich finde ab LVL 80 sollte spätestens Schluss sein. So dachte ich beim anfangen, cool nur 60 Level bei Pokémon brauch man ja schon 100 dann kann ich ja schnell in richtig coole Instanzen. Tja schon da lag ich voll daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LVL 90 würde da schon die Motivation richtig wegnehmen.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (22. Februar 2007)

Naja ich sag nur Blizz sagt: Sie wollen jedes Jahr so ne erweiterung bringen.


----------



## Wolfenstein (23. Februar 2007)

Sie werden bestimmt jedes Jahr nen neues Addon rausbringen.

1. Ist Wow nicht mehr zeitgemäß jedenfalls von der Grafik her,macht zwar irrsinnig Spaß aber es ist ja nich das einzigste Spiel der Welt andee Firmen wollen bestimmt auch nen Stück vom Kuchen abhaben.
2.Wenn man jetz nochmal 2 Jahre wartet werden die ersten Spieler zu anderen Games wechseln, weil da mehr neues ist und BC im vergleich mit Wow doch wenig zu bieten hat.
3. Hab ich gelesen das Wow warscheinlich nur noch ne Lebensdauer von 10 Jahren hat, hat nen Blizzard Arbeiter im Interview gesagt. Denk mal da wird dann das neue Wow oder vll auch World of Starcraft dann rauskommen man weiß es nicht. Also müssen die in der Zeit versuchen soviele Spieler am Spiel zu binden wie es nur geht. Alles andere währe verlorenes Geld und das is für Blizz ja das wichtigste ...

zum Thema für jede Seite ne eigene Klasse...

Das is eher Schwachsinnig dann heulen die Ally rum das die Klasse der Horde zu imba ist und die Horde das die Klasse der Allys zu imba ist. Das hatten wir ja schonmal ...


----------



## Drondos (23. Februar 2007)

Aber ich will  nicht so schnell ein weiteres addon ,weil man kann sich dann garnich mehr zurücklehnen und e3infach mal rumchillen und nicht andauert leveln müssen und so


----------



## Torrog (23. Februar 2007)

Vom Aufwand her, den so ein Addon kostet, wird auch so schnell kein Addon kommen. Ich schätze mal, es wird  Mitte nächsten Jahres erscheinen (müssen).
Wenn die sich nochmal über 2 Jahre zeit lassen, sind sicher die meisten Spieler aus WOW weg.

Erinnert Euch an die Wochen vor BC, bzw. vor der Version 2.0.
Da hatte man teilweise schon etwas Mühe, sich zu etwas zu Motivieren, denn jede Quest war durch, jede Instanz zig mal gemacht, x Chars auf 60 gelevelt, in den BG's tausend mal von einer SG aufs Maul bekommen usw.

Damals gabs das Gerücht, BC würde sich auf Mai oder so verschieben... Ich wäre dann sicher weg gewesen, und viele andere ebenfalls.

Ich schätze mal, daß wir BC wesentlich schneller "durch" haben werden, als die alte Welt. Und daher MUSS einfach das nächste Addon in spätestens 12 Monaten kommen, sonst wars das.

Übrigens hab ich mal vor sehr langer Zeit gelesen, daß Blizz die Levelgrenze schrittweise bis auf 99 anheben will. Da könnt ihr mal ausrechenen, wieviele Addons noch kommen werden.


----------



## alphaking (23. Februar 2007)

ich denke, dass erst mal wieder ein großer patch im sommer oder so kommt. denn ich betahle jeden monat 10€ und die sind ja dafür da, das das spiel ständig erweitert wird.....


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2007)

Blizzard Co-Founder Frank Pearce hat sich dazu schon einmal geäußert. Stufe 80 wäre demzufolge für das nächste Addon denkbar.


----------



## Torrog (23. Februar 2007)

Lerun schrieb:


> Für neue Instanzen in der alten Welt gibt es ja noch paar Möglichkeiten.^^
> 
> z.B. Grim Batol im Sumpfland und Uldum in Tanaris.
> Gilneas südlich des Silberwaldes wäre IMHO auch noch interessant.
> ...



Grim Batol ist schon realisiert ... Allerdings nicht in Grim Batol, sondern im Pechschwingerhort.

Lest mal die Warcraft-Geschichte, da passiert in Grim Batol genau das, was ingame in BWL passiert: es werden Drachen für die Orks gezüchtet...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3833212667...1827466-8316065

Aber es gibt auch noch einige ungeöffnete Instanzen:
- die Timbermaw-Festung (Eingang von Aszhara aus)
- der Tempel im Schattenmondtal
- die Instanz im Blutelfen-Gebiet
- in Nagrand fehlt auch noch eine Instanz


----------



## Drondos (24. Februar 2007)

Aber glaubt ih r,dass WENN ein addon auf lvl 80 rauskommt,dass des in nem patch gemacht wird,oder dass man sich wieder neue cds kaufen muss und installieren?


----------



## Pro-Schami-aus-Leidenschaft (24. Februar 2007)

ich denke mal das das ein wenig übertrieben ist weil wenn du neu bei WoW anfängst dann brauchst du ja jahre biste 80 bist und dann kommt schon das nächste addon raus also ich denke wenn schon denn schon nur bis 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irtan (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo erstmal bin neu hier ^^,
aber BTT, ich hab' mich mal ein bissl umgeschaut was neue addons betrifft, und wenn ihr mal auf http://wowwiki.com geht und als suche expansion eingebt, stehen dort ein paar ziemlich gut augeklügelte sachen bei(   oder klickt einfach hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rumored Expansions Here     . Es könnte zb. ein addon geben welches die inseln um den maelstrom freigeben könnte, oder ein addon welches pandaria freigibt (ein kleiner kontinent südlich von kalimdor wo pandaren leben), oder ein Addon mit dem emerald dream, ein addon welches die great sea freigibt,  es gibt da so viele möglichkeiten, auf wowwiki sind dann zu jedem addon auch noch neue rassen für die fraktionen in betracht gezogen, echt interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schaut mal rein.
Mfg Irtan

p.s.  Die Instanz in den Ghostlands heisst Zul'Aman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (24. Februar 2007)

Gribasu schrieb:


> Weihnachten kommt nen neues Addon,aber ehrlich   lev 80 möcht ich gar net,was ich halt so beobachte,in der alten Welt is nix mehr los,das war bestimmt net das Ziel von Blizzi und deshalb werden se da was drehn =)


Na das scheint dann vor Server zu Server unterschiedlich zu sein, auf Mannoroth ist auch in der alten Welt noch gut was los.


----------



## Gamer der Nation (24. Februar 2007)

Also ich glaube nicht das es bis lvl 80 geht! Das ist für neu einsteiger zuhart.vielleicht aber wird es einen Rang geben der auch durch ep angehoebn wird(z.B. Elite oder so) naja das würde ich mich doch irgendwie mehr freuen   Imba Grüße von mir^^


----------



## Drondos (24. Februar 2007)

Ja die armen einsteiger!die haben ja garkeine motivation ,weil sie eh jahre brauchen um von 1 auf 80 zu leveln!da kommt man ja nie an die "großen instanzen " ran ,wenn sie 80 lvl aufholen müssen!Also 1 -2 jahre könnten sie schon warten bis die neuen mal annähernd lvl 70 sind!


----------



## Berzerkah (24. Februar 2007)

Ich denke das es in absehbarer zeit  kein weiteres Add-on geben wird!BC is so der Hammer un bis lvl 80 wird es noch ewig dauern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Legio Amorphus


----------



## Duath (25. Februar 2007)

Gamer schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das es bis lvl 80 geht! Das ist für neu einsteiger zuhart.vielleicht aber wird es einen Rang geben der auch durch ep angehoebn wird(z.B. Elite oder so) naja das würde ich mich doch irgendwie mehr freuen   Imba Grüße von mir^^



Level 80 kann man keinem Neueinsteiger zumuten, genau wie man lvl 60 keinem Neueinsteiger zumuten kann.

Denn auf lvl 60 ist man wohl kaum noch ein Neueinsteiger. Und genau wie die Grenze von 60 auf 70 angehoben werden konnte, wird sie auch von 70 auf 80 angehoben. Das ist Fakt, keine Raterei. Das hat Blizzard mal bestätigt. Ein Mitarbeiter hat sogar, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe (aber wer liest sich schon den ganzen Thread durch - Lesefaulheit ftw!), beiläufig in einem Post erwähnt, dass man später lvl 90 werden kann.
Man bräuchte nämlich angeblich 40 Spieler auf lvl 90, um Arthas besiegen zu können.

Den Post selber gibt es nicht mehr, aber es gibt einige, die sich daran noch erinnern.
_If Blizzard says you need 40 people lvl 90 to kill him[...]_
http://www.wowwiki.com/Talk:Lich_King#Godlike.3F
_According to Bliz players will have to be at least lvl 90 to take down arthas. He's THAT powerful._
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGi_g3iBoWc (im Kommentar)
_Blizzard officially declared that they will not let players face Arthas until the level cap will be AT LEAST 90 simply because "he would pwn you all"._
http://www.thotbott.com/?ccb=1&v=868210
_According to Blizzard, player characters in World of Warcraft would not be capable of killing the Lich King until at least level 90.'' _
http://faithless.rbsnb.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=569


----------



## Dragolok (25. Februar 2007)

Ich mache mir eher Sorgen wie es 2008 aussehen wird...
Irgendwann wird "World of Warcraft" vom Design und der Grafik zurück liegen. Ich weiß nicht kann man per
Addon eigendlich die komplette Grafik verändern von WoW?

Was ich damit sagen will ist das es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr so viele Addons geben wird weil "World of Warcraft" einfach älter wird und mit der Technik doch hinten bleibt...

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich sagen will...

mfg
Dragolok


----------



## pydrox (25. Februar 2007)

Also ich kann euch agen das das nicht das ende war... erstens kommt eine neues addons heraus (blizzard versucht es im laufe des jahr  2008 zu vollenden).
Außerdem bin ich habe ich wie ich auf 70 gekommen bin eine leiste gehabt mit 814k die aber schnell verschwunden ist...
ich denke das sie wieder eine erweiterung rausbringen werden aber ich freu mich definitive nicht auf das weitere ewige gelvl..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (25. Februar 2007)

Naja...
Ich glaube spätestens bei Lvl 90 würden viele aussteigen weil sie keine Lust mehr haben.
WoW war noch nie ein Spiel was wegen der Grafik gespielt wurde sondern wegen dem Spielspass...
Grade in Raids
Und wenn man sein Leben lang damit verbringt 10 lvl höher zu kommen sieht man den Raid Content nie.
Ergo haben andere Spiele mit besserer Grafik und co fast schon mehr Sinn


----------



## Deadlift (25. Februar 2007)

Es sind viele Spiele baden gegangen mit ständig geänderter Maximal Stufe, Es soll zwar Spieler binden, aber im Endeffekt macht das nicht jeder mit, alle Jahre sein Equip und den "Platz" den er sich damit in der Spielwelt geschaffen hat zu verlieren.

Welche Motivation wenn man weiß beim Neueinstieg mus man gut 50 Spieltage reine Spielzeit rechnen um die Maximalstufe zu erreichen.

Gelegenheitsspieler wird das nicht gerade freudig stimmen, Stamm Spieler müssen ihr hart erarbeitetes/erraidetes Equip austauschen, wozu dann noch raiden im "Endgame" wenn es nicht das Endgame bleibt.

Wie gesagt, den Fehler mit dem stetigen erhöhen der Max Stufe haben schon viele gemacht.
Stufe 60 fertig war eigentlich bisher das große plus von WoW.


----------



## Sandaria (25. Februar 2007)

das wäre ja richtig müll , wenn sie das echt auf stufe 90 noch machen wollen.

Mir kotzt das echt jetzt schon an auf stufe 79 zuzocken denn für leute die selten spielene wie ich z.b. b rauche ja denn ewig um 90 zu werden.

Ich bin ja noch nicht mal 70 ^^


----------



## Drondos (26. Februar 2007)

> das wäre ja richtig müll , wenn sie das echt auf stufe 90 noch machen wollen.
> 
> Mir kotzt das echt jetzt schon an auf stufe 79 zuzocken denn für leute die selten spielene wie ich z.b. b rauche ja denn ewig um 90 zu werden.
> 
> Ich bin ja noch nicht mal 70 ^^



Ja ich würde es mir als neueinsteiger überlegen,ob ich überhaupt anfangen sollte ,weil es ja eh keinen sinn hat ,weil man die höchste stufe nie erreicht,wenn sie jedes jahr angehoben wird und man nur ein gelegenheitsspieler ist^^


----------



## ischtor (26. Februar 2007)

HI,

hab jetzt nicht alle Comments gelesen .... also schlachtet mich nicht wenn der schon mal da war! *fg*

was haltet ihr davon wenn das portal wieder zu geht???? 
Instanzen in der neuen Welt: Gebirgspass in Tanaris usw.... 

und die alte Welt auf 70 angehoben wird Naxx usw .... *grübel*

gruss
Ischtor


----------



## matrix089 (26. Februar 2007)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Ich mache mir eher Sorgen wie es 2008 aussehen wird...
> Irgendwann wird "World of Warcraft" vom Design und der Grafik zurück liegen. Ich weiß nicht kann man per
> Addon eigendlich die komplette Grafik verändern von WoW?
> 
> ...


Das ist genau das was ich gerade befürchte. Ich bin ziemlich neu. Habe erst vor kurzem Angefangen und bin gerade mit Freude dabei. Nur befürchte ich das WoW trotz des Spielspaßes vom Zahn der Zeit eingeholt werden wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Blizzar sich wirklich überlegen könnte ist, Mitte 2008 ein WoW 2.0 Update herauszubringen. Das Update sollte dann zwar auch Features enthalten, aber primär sollte die Grafik auf DX10 angepasst werden. Die Logik usw. des Spiels müsste ja nicht neu erstellt werden, nur die Grafik. Das würde glaube ich WoW zusätzliche 2-3 Jahre verschaffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was glaubt ihr wie lange es WoW noch geben wird?


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. Februar 2007)

Hmm....Level 80 is ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Also 1. seh ich jetzt nicht soooo das Problem, daß Neueinsteiger abgeschreckt werden, weil eh ewig brauchen um das Maxlevel zu erreichen - uU länger als bis zum ev. nächsten AddOn und wiederum 10 Stufen mehr.

Ich hab hier gehört, daß viele ewig von 60 auf 70 brauchen - gut ICH persönlich kann nicht mitreden,
aber in meiner Gilde waren viele innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf 70, ohne jetzt wirklihce Hardcorespieler zu sein.

Was Hardcoreleveling (und das nur mit 10% Grinden) heisst, kann man hier mal lesen:

http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...4-tagen-64.html

Achtung, soll keine Werbung sein!

Ich finde solche Guides, bzw. Powerleveling in Form von Grinden, sowieso nicht Sinn und Zweck des Spiels.

Genausowenig wie das MaxLev zu erreichen, egal wie.

Für mich spielt es eine Rolle, am Weg dahin Spaß zu haben, seine Klasse immer besser spielen zu können, bessere Items zu finden, neue Dinge zu entdecken,etc...

Darum finde ich schon, daß das ganze mit BC gut gelöst wurde....

Für die gelangweilten 60er die eh alles hatten udn alles gesehen haben(aber wer hat das schon ALLES?), gibts wieder 10 Stufen aufzusteigen und neue Gebiete und Instanzen.

Aber auch für alle (weit) unter 60 bzw. Neueinsteiger , hat sich einiges getan:

2 neue Rassen und pro Fraktion 1 "neue" Klasse
1 neuer Beruf
und,und,und 

Selbst ohne Erwerb vom AddOn hat sich für alle viel getan, manches ev. auch negativ (neue Kampfwertung,Herumschrauben an vielen SKills aller Klassen,etc).

Inwieweit manches noch nachjustiert wird/werden muss bleibt abzuwarten....genauso wird sich einiges auch wieder einpegeln.

Über Spielermangel in "alten" Zonen kann ich mich zB auch nicht beschweren.....ganz im Gegenteil,
mir laufen im Spiel tw. mehr Blutelfen und Dranaei über den Weg als andere Rassen - eben weil gerade diese neuen Rassen für viele Anreiz war einen neuen Char oder überhaupt wieder neu mit WoW anzufangen.

Ebenso das momentane Überangebot an Schmuck durch die 1000en Juewelenschleifer die es seit BC gibt.

Ich denke ein weiteres AddOn wird schon genauso ablaufen:

Anhebung des Max.Levels (und somit neue Gebiete) um den vielen 70ern (und ja es gibt schon verdammt viele) einen Anreiz zu geben
und ev. neue Berufe.


Ich persönlich würd mir auch neue Klassen wünschen, welche ist die Frage....

Ansonsten bleibt noch verdammt viel Platz für neuen Content, der dann mehr oder weniger für alle zugänglich ist:
Gildenhäuser zB
noch mehr PvP Möglichkeiten
In Games (kA sowas wie bei Star Wars: KOTOR das Katenspiel zB, mit besonderen KArten die gedroppt werden,man tauschen kann,etc)
und und und....

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist ob WoW aufgrund vieler neuen MMPORPGs mithilfe von AddOns wirkliche komplett NEUE Speiler anziehen kann, oder ob es nicht doch v.a. nur alte bindet bzw. motiviert neu anzufangen/wieder zu spielen.


----------



## Arkeon (26. Februar 2007)

Erzählt mir doch nichts von wegen "Neueinsteiger demotiviert wegen LvL80" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, ist BC 6 Wochen auf dem Markt und gestern sind mir die ersten LvL70 Darnei und Blutelfen über den Weg gelaufen bzw. geflogen. Und selbst ein Kumpel von mir hat vor 8 Wochen blutig angefangen mit WoW und ist jetzt Lvl62 (größtenteils alleine gelevelt). Beim richtigen Freundeskreis dürfte es keine 8 Wochen für 1-80 dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nun zum Thema Grafik.
Wenn selbst noch Medal of Honor Allied Assault gezockt wird, dann kann da WoW noch lange mithalten. Und mir ist die Grafik eines Spiels relativ egal, hauptsache der Spielspaß ist da. Und denn habe ich in WoW auf jeden Fall. Die Sprüche der Endbosse in den neuen Instanzen und auch das theatralische sterben der Mobs zaubert jedesmal ein lächeln in mein Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit:
Solange Blizzard die Bugs und die Balance schnell in den Griff bekommt, wird dieses Spiel noch ewig leben!


----------



## Duath (26. Februar 2007)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Ich mache mir eher Sorgen wie es 2008 aussehen wird...
> Irgendwann wird "World of Warcraft" vom Design und der Grafik zurück liegen. Ich weiß nicht kann man per
> Addon eigendlich die komplette Grafik verändern von WoW?
> 
> ...



WoW ist mit Absicht in dieser Grafik gehalten worden.
Erstens wegen dem Wiedererkennungswert aus Warcraft III. Zweitens, weil das System dann nicht so belastet wird, was sehr vielen Usern entgegen kommt.
WoW wird nicht so einfach hinten bleiben. Gerade weil sich die Technik verbessert, wird mehr mit der Grafik möglich sein.
Sind andere Spiele wirklich weiter entwickelt?
Ein Beispiel:
http://www.hcgamer.hu/gamer/images/cikkek/2003_05/Hobbit.jpg
Ist diese Grafik schön? Auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich. Doch die Berge und Hügel im Hintergrund sind kahl und trostlos. Viel wird man auch nicht darstellen können, weil die Details im Vordergrund viel zu viel Speicher brauchen.
Andere Spiele schaffen in naher Umgebung fotorealistische Grafiken. Wenn die Technik dafür Standart ist, was glaubst du, kann WoW darstellen? Entfernte Berge mit vielen Details. Bäume, Steine, sonstige Doodads und NPCs auf einer wirklich großen Entfernung. Das schafft Atmosphäre. Wunderschöne Grafik in der Nähe ist zwar nett, aber wenn man in die trostlose Ferne blickt, dann ist die ganze schöne Atmosphäre futsch. Das kenne ich persönlich schon aus Oblivion - weite Entfernungen zu sehen war grauenhaft. Je besser die Grafik, desto schlimmer ist es, in die leere der Ferne zu sehen.


----------



## downESIR (26. Februar 2007)

Ich finde sie sollten an Addons sparen und lieber sinnvolle Patches rausbringen.
Neue Instanzen, neue Items, etc.


----------



## Otakulos (27. Februar 2007)

Nur mal zu der Sache mit nem neuen Kontinent bei nem Addon, ihr vergest ne kleinigkeit Bliz hat buchstäblich Tausende Möglichkeiten für neue Welten und ist dabei nichtmal an eine Vorlage gebunden.
Den wer weiß was hinter einem der anderen Dunklen Portalen liegt die Draenor zerrissen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceShaker.AuT (27. Februar 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Ja des mit den neuen rassen is ne coole idee!.z.b dass die hode oder die allys mal ihre eigenen klassen haben ,die die anderen nich bekommen!




Idee ist gut nur ist dann wieder das problem mit der ausgeglichenheit(siehe schamane/paladin in der Pre-TBC zeit)...


----------



## Keyfun (27. Februar 2007)

Ich würd nichts gegen neue addons sagen. Ich hab noch kein bc, ist mir auch vorerst egal. Ich zhätte zwar gerne nen draenei shamy aber dann mach ich halt nen tauren wenn´s nicht geht. Auch für mich war gerade die new´s von bc ein anreiz das spiel zu kaufen. Ich hatte es zwar weit günstiger erwartet aber was solls. MNan kann nicht endlos alle klassen auf 60 spielen. irgendewann wird´s lahm... Man hat sein t3 (bzw. inzwischen t6) eine legendäre waffe etc. Dann freut man sich doch über was neues. Also ich hab defenitiv nichts gegen neue addons. Ein beruf mi dem han stäbe/stangenwaffen/bögen/armbrüste herstellen kann wäre ein vorschlag meinerseits. 

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otakulos (27. Februar 2007)

Mh ein Beruf der alle Waffen die zum großteil aus Holz bestehen herstellen kann da würde ich sagen Schreiner der kann den gleich noch die Möbel für die Gildenhäuser machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragolok (27. Februar 2007)

Nur um das Klar zu stellen...Ich habe mit Grafik verändern nicht gemeint, dass die Grafik "Lebensecht" gemacht wird...Aber man kann doch auch an dem Style von WoW was verbessern...Zum Beispiel: Kanten an Bäumen oder Häusern etwas abrunden. Details in die Rüstungen mit einbringen...

Dieser leichte Comic-Style von WoW ist gut und ich würde da auch nichts verändern aber man kann trotzdem sachen verändern...Man kann die Texturen verbessern...schönere Effekte...Realistischere Bewegungen (Emotens)...Man kann viel verändern...

mfg
Dragolok


----------



## Drondos (27. Februar 2007)

> Dieser leichte Comic-Style von WoW ist gut und ich würde da auch nichts verändern aber man kann trotzdem sachen verändern...Man kann die Texturen verbessern...schönere Effekte...Realistischere Bewegungen (Emotens)...Man kann viel verändern...




Jop wenn WoW ne ganz neue grafik haben würde und lebensecht wär ,dann würde es nur halb so viel spaß machen.aber en bissl die rüstung aufpuschen und so kann nich schaden ,aber keine großen veränderungen^^


----------



## Duath (28. Februar 2007)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Nur um das Klar zu stellen...Ich habe mit Grafik verändern nicht gemeint, dass die Grafik "Lebensecht" gemacht wird...Aber man kann doch auch an dem Style von WoW was verbessern...Zum Beispiel: Kanten an Bäumen oder Häusern etwas abrunden. Details in die Rüstungen mit einbringen...
> 
> Dieser leichte Comic-Style von WoW ist gut und ich würde da auch nichts verändern aber man kann trotzdem sachen verändern...Man kann die Texturen verbessern...schönere Effekte...Realistischere Bewegungen (Emotens)...Man kann viel verändern...
> 
> ...



Das wird auch sicher kommen, wenn sich die Technik weiter entwickelt. Schon jetzt kann man doch einen Unterschied zwischen der alten Welt und der Scherbenwelt feststellen, wenn man genau drauf achtet.


----------



## Drondos (1. März 2007)

Ja einen kleinen unterschied merkt man da schon !Aber was ich grundsätzlich mal wissen will,wo questet ihr denn am liebsten??IN so richtig düsteren gegenden ,wo überall nur so geister und so rumlaufen oder so gebiete wie nagrand oder mulgor,wo alles schön grün und bunt is?Also ich persönlich finde die grünen gebiete viel schöner,weil da des questen einfach viel mehr spaß macht als in so einer düsteren welt!was sagt ihr denn dazu?


----------



## Dragolok (1. März 2007)

Ich Queste auch lieber im Wald von Elwyyn als Durotar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (als Beispiel)


----------



## Elgabriel (1. März 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Ja einen kleinen unterschied merkt man da schon !Aber was ich grundsätzlich mal wissen will,wo questet ihr denn am liebsten??IN so richtig düsteren gegenden ,wo überall nur so geister und so rumlaufen oder so gebiete wie nagrand oder mulgor,wo alles schön grün und bunt is?Also ich persönlich finde die grünen gebiete viel schöner,weil da des questen einfach viel mehr spaß macht als in so einer düsteren welt!was sagt ihr denn dazu?


Jou, geht mir auch so! Erinner mich gern an die Zeit im Schlingendorntal. Da ist bis jetzt noch kein Gebiet rangekommen. Nagrad fehlt nicht viel. Absolut scheußlich sind die Zangarmarschen gewesen. Die häßlichste Gegend aller Zeiten.
Sollte es denn dann mal bis LVL 80 und höher gehen, dann hoffe ich aber das die Qulität der Quest zunimmt. Im Nagrand war ich kurz davor ne Q-Reihe abzubrechen, was ich bis dahin noch nie gemacht habe. Töte 30 Bullen, 30 Krähen und 30 Hirsche, das war schon laaaaaangweilig. Aber es sollte ja noch schlimmer kommen. Weils soooo schön war, machst das jetzt nochmal, mit den Mobs die 1 LVL höher sind als die vorher, MERCI BLIZZ. Da ist mir echt fast die Hutschnur geplatzt!


----------



## Drondos (1. März 2007)

Der q mit den 180 mobs insgesamt in nagrand hat mich pauch üüübelst angekotzt ,weil als holy priest hab ich da ewig gebraucht!und mit zangarmarschen bin ich ganz deiner meinung!Hat mich voll genervt da zu questen weils einfach so hässlich is-.-!


----------



## Hermyzzle (1. März 2007)

@ Topic

Also auf lvl 80 oder weiter zu leveln hätte ich gar keine Lust...
Das typische WoW System ist jetzt schon wieder fast ausgelutscht und Blizzard weiß auch dass sie mit noch mehr Add-Ons die Stammspieler verlieren werden. Die nämlich schon seit 2 Jahren oder so schon am Game hängen und ca. 1,5 Jahre auf lvl 60 gespielt und sich gelangweilt haben (Ruf Farmen, BG leechen, Ini's farmen) 
Jetzt kommt etwas frischer Wind und eigentlich fühlt man sich wie lvl 50 in Non-BC, macht seine 10 lvls binnen Wochen und man ist wieder da, wo man vorher mit 60 war (Hui hui Arena...).

Blizzard muss was neues auf die Beine stellen. Problem dabei ist dass man trotz allem WoW spielerisch schwer schlagen kann, da es ja doch vor allem als Neuling wirklich sehr viel Spaß macht alles zu erkunden und zu entdecken.

Fazit: Wartet auf ein Diablo MMORPG von Blizzard was uns dann wieder "3 Jahre" unterhalten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. März 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> hey Leute!
> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand gefragt hat,aber glaubt ihr ,dass es ein addon für lvl 80 mal geben wird,oder ist jetzt mit lvl 70 schluss??
> Danke für eure antworten schonmal
> 
> ...



Ich fände mehr Abwechslung an Berufen / Klassen / Instanzen in der alten Welt schon recht cool.....natürlich können die Chars auch ruhig auf lvl 100 gepusht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (1. März 2007)

ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich so hoch lvln möchte... Ich hab das Gefühl, sie ziehen das ende von wow immer weiter raus, damit die spieler nicht aufhören,aber irgendwann ist auch schluss...


----------



## AhLuuum (1. März 2007)

Naja. Der Schluss ist dort, wo du ihn dir setzt. Du kannst sowohl alle Fraktionen auf Ehrfuerchtig bringen, jede Instanz gecleart und jedes Tier-Set besitzen, in der Arena der Erste sein oder nach dem Erreiche der Stufe 70 mit WoW aufhören.

Das interessanteste Questgebiet ist definitiv Stranglethorn Vale, doch gefiel mir Duskwood auch immer gut. 

Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen 180 Mobs töten? Diese Quest duerfte nicht schwer sein und XP sollte man auch bis zum Umfallen bekommen.


----------



## warfighter (1. März 2007)

Also ich denke das sowas in einem patch nicht vorkommen wird denn man muss dafür neue welten machen um da zu lvln oder willst du  mit lvl 79 in 70er gebieten rumlungern ?^^

~~~~~~~~~~~~>  70 sCHAmane <~~~~~~~~~~~~

Schami macht fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr habt keine chance ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (1. März 2007)

warfighter schrieb:


> Also ich denke das sowas in einem patch nicht vorkommen wird denn man muss dafür neue welten machen um da zu lvln oder willst du  mit lvl 79 in 70er gebieten rumlungern ?^^



Wer redet denn von einem Patch? Hier geht es um Addons wie The Burning Crusade.


----------



## Elgabriel (2. März 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen 180 Mobs töten? Diese Quest duerfte nicht schwer sein und XP sollte man auch bis zum Umfallen bekommen.


Eben, es ist nicht schwer, es laaaaangweilt nur so vor sich hin!


----------



## Drondos (2. März 2007)

> Was habt ihr eigentlich gegen 180 Mobs töten? Diese Quest duerfte nicht schwer sein und XP sollte man auch bis zum Umfallen bekommen.



Also dann erstell dir dann mal bitte nen holy priester und versuch des dann mal!also schwer sind die mobs ja nich ,aber wie gesagt es zögert sich halt hinaus und alleine als holy priest isses sehr manaaufwändig


----------



## Elgabriel (2. März 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Also dann erstell dir dann mal bitte nen holy priester und versuch des dann mal!also schwer sind die mobs ja nich ,aber wie gesagt es zögert sich halt hinaus und alleine als holy priest isses sehr manaaufwändig


LOL, na das kann ich nachvollziehen! Wenns mit mein Hunter schon ewig gedauert hat. Oje mein Beileid!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es spricht ja nicht grundsätzlich etwas gegen die Art Q, aber mal im Ernst, hätten es nicht 10 oder 15 von jeder Sorte auch getan?


----------



## Yay (2. März 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Es spricht ja nicht grundsätzlich etwas gegen die Art Q, aber mal im Ernst, hätten es nicht 10 oder 15 von jeder Sorte auch getan?



Den Großteil der EP macht man eben durch Mobs kloppen, an sich könnten es auch 50 sein, wo liegt da der unterschied? Man könnte ja fast glauben das ihr zu verwöhnt seit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B@nd!t (2. März 2007)

Omg 
lvl 80, 90 oder 100  wahnsinn !! 
Ich bin noch relativ neu bei WoW 
und auch erst lvl 38 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( in knapp 1 1/2 monaten ) 
und muss sagen das es sehr schwer ist hinter ne ganzen horde 
von lvl 60 - 70iger herzu-lvl'n , aber dafür freut es mich um so mehr
wenn ich ein wenig aufhol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und denke das geht auch eine menge 
anderen gamer'n so ! Und deswegen bin ich der meinung das eine jähliche lvl-steigerrung
nich gut wär ! ( im abstand von 2 jahren würd's mir persöhnlich mehr zusagen !) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber da könnte man sich drum streiten den die 70iger woll'n neues 
und die "neulinge" woll'n genug zeit um ans limit zu komm ! 
Es liegt aber an blizz also könn wir alle nur warten ! 

mfg :  Bandit 

ps:  immer schö'n Rock'n'Roll bleiben |,,|(>.<)|,,|


----------



## Elgabriel (2. März 2007)

Yay schrieb:


> Den Großteil der EP macht man eben durch Mobs kloppen, an sich könnten es auch 50 sein, wo liegt da der unterschied? Man könnte ja fast glauben das ihr zu verwöhnt seit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach rede ich den Suaheli oder so? Es ist laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig stundenlang die selben Mobs zu kloppen. Darum geht es und der unterschied zwischen 30 und 50 liegt so ca. in etwa bei 20^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem gibt es den Großteil der EP durch Quest lösen und abgeben, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche und in der Zeit wo ich diese eine mache, schaffe ich locker vier oder fünf^^


----------



## Dragolok (3. März 2007)

Ich glaube alle 2 Addons wäre es besser das Level zu erhöhen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tstcst (3. März 2007)

also ich finde die sollten in den kleinen inztanzen schonmal anfangen die dropps  ein wenig besser zu machen die sachen   rüstung und waffen etc  etwas besser zu machen      damit man auch in den 60er inzen sachen bekommt die durchaus besser sind als die 70er sachen dafür den schwierigkeitsgrad etwas anheben    zum beispiel  haben wir früher bei zul crub ewig gebraucht  und heute rennen wir da durch und entzaubern alles was droppt das kann nicht der sinn sein   oder was meint ihr??


----------



## Drondos (3. März 2007)

Joah is auch ne gute idde,die alten raid instanzen n bissl schwererzu machen und die drops zu erhöhen!weil mit t2 kannste als 70er nichmehr viel anfangen!


----------



## AhLuuum (3. März 2007)

Und welchen Sinn hat es, Level60 Equip mit dem Level70 Equip gleichzuschalten? Wieso bekomm ich auf Level1 nicht schon Waffen, die sich mit Level70 Waffen messen können? Und wer mit Level 70 noch durch ZG rennt und sich wundert wieso man alles entzaubert, hat selber Schuld. Es gibt mittlerweile genug neue Encounter die man testen kann und die auch einen erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad haben. Eine 5er Gruppe mit Karazhanequip hat Probleme, wenn sie nicht eingespielt ist und heroische Instanzen machen will. Ist dir das nicht genug Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## Duath (3. März 2007)

tstcst schrieb:


> also ich finde die sollten in den kleinen inztanzen schonmal anfangen die dropps  ein wenig besser zu machen die sachen   rüstung und waffen etc  etwas besser zu machen      damit man auch in den 60er inzen sachen bekommt die durchaus besser sind als die 70er sachen dafür den schwierigkeitsgrad etwas anheben    zum beispiel  haben wir früher bei zul crub ewig gebraucht  und heute rennen wir da durch und entzaubern alles was droppt das kann nicht der sinn sein   oder was meint ihr??


Wir haben für´s Kloster auch früher ewig gebraucht und heute renne ich alleine durch...
Mit 60 seid ihr auch nicht mehr in die 50er Instanzen gegangen und wenn, dann hättet ihr alles entzaubert - warum soll das auf 70 anders sein?


----------



## Ironaya (3. März 2007)

Naja mit lev 70 wird und is es wohl auch ein und dasselbe man flitzt irgendwann durch Instanzen wenn man die Bosse raushat und alles wird gedisst weils jederschon hat.
Ich hoffe das lev 80 nicht sofort nach einem Jahr rauskommt da es viele Gelegenheitsspieler gibt auch die in Ruhe leveln - sonst wäre ziemlicher Zeitdruck und das sollte es net sein.


----------



## Noemi (3. März 2007)

Ich finde auch, dass die Spieler, die viel im RL zu tun haben oder einfach nicht so lange spielen dürfen, genug Zeit haben sollten, um sich auf 70 alles anzuschauen. Ich z.B. war noch nie auf der Maximalstufe und hatte nie das Gefühl, einfach mal nichts tun zu können, weil ich doch schon gerne auf 60 bzw. 70 kommen wollte/will. 
Also in kurz heißt das, dass ich es nicht gut finden würde, wenn schon in einem Jahr eine Erweiterung für die Maximalstufe 80 kommen würde. =P

Ich würde mich einfach nur durchs Spiel hetzen.


----------



## toxtronic (4. März 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Also ich glaube ,dass es nicht so schnell ein addon gibt,weil sie müssen ja wieder eine neue welt schaffen und neue instanzen und so und des is bestimmt sehr arbeitsaufwendig^^Ob ich blizzard sowas zutraue ,naja-.-


Ihc glaube das das nächste Add-on nicht so schnell kommt weil wieder eine neuel Welt und Inzn schaffen is echt aufwendig


----------



## AhLuuum (4. März 2007)

Schön kannst du die "versteckten" Botschaften anderer aufschluesseln, damit sie jeder von uns versteht!


----------



## Drondos (13. März 2007)

Also ich hab neulich erfahren,dass jetzt in molten core(MC) des neue d3 set für lvl 70er droppt und des find ich ziemlich cool,weil dann wieder n bissl mc geraidet wird!allerdings weiß ich nicht,ob die instanz schwerer gemacht wurde!wenns einer weiß bitte schreiben!

Mfg drondos


----------



## Ragereaver (13. März 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich hier ja schon ganz böse Diffarmiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das wäre wirklich genial. Ogrimma liegt in schutt und Asche... Die ganze Welt hat sich verändert und es herrscht totales Chaos.

Eigentlich wäre es sogar möglich das umzusetzen. Beispiel "Herr der Ringe Online", am Anfang eine Blühende Stadt, alles wirkt friedlich und die Mobs sind auch nur Bären etc... (Char: Human)

Doch dann legen ein paar miese Schurken die Stadt in ihre einzelteile, Feuer, verletzte, verseuchte Tiere usw...

Damit die Leute die neuanfangen nicht sofort in der zerstörten Stadt anfangen, spielen alle die dieses Event erlebt haben in einer getrennten Karte.

Hoffe man versteht was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann mich net so genial ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glaube aber nicht ernsthaft, das es jemals so umgesetzt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselman (13. März 2007)

Ich finde auch das man sich Zeit lassen sollte, da ich erstens ein 
eher langsamer lvler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

UUUNNDD ich hoffe wirklich das es endlich mal wieder ein gutes 
T-Set für Palas gibt *an t2 denk*, dann muss ich mich auch nicht 
schämen in irgendeiner Rüssi rumzulaufen und mich wegen der 
seltsamen Farbe von den Kindern aus Stormwind begaffen zu lassen,
 ... SIE MOBBEN MICH!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lvl 80 ja, aber in mindestens 1,5 Jahren, auch wenn meine 
Palarüsstung damit auch in die Ferne rückt. 

Und falls der Fall den eintrifft, dass hier ein Blizardmitarbeiter rumwirrt, 
so möchte ich Ihn bitten folgende Frage an Blizzard weiterzugeben:


"Gibt es wirklich Paladine, die mit dem Aussehen der T-5 Rüstung glücklich sind?"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (13. März 2007)

wuselman schrieb:


> "Gibt es wirklich Paladine, die mit dem Aussehen der T-5 Rüstung glücklich sind?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Du* wirst dieses Set *niemals* besitzen.


----------



## downESIR (13. März 2007)

> *Du* wirst dieses Set *niemals* besitzen.



Warum denn, wenn man fragen darf?


WoW und lebensechte Grafik = Spielerzahl reduziert sich auf eine Hand voll, weil man es nicht mehr spielen kann.

Keine Zwischenladebalken, alles ingame und dann lebensecht. Welcher Rechner verkraftet sowas?

Level 80? Mhmm, momentan habe ich die Schnauze voll vom questen. ^^
Freue mich jetzt einfach farmen zu können ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (14. März 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> *Du* wirst dieses Set *niemals* besitzen.


Was haben wir in der Schule gelernt Lorille? Hör auf andere User zu provozieren und schlecht zu machen. jaa jaa. Das haben wir dort gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Thema kann ich wenig sagen. Das Hamsterrad wird sich immer weiter drehen und größer werden. Ist in einem MMORPG normal.


----------



## Willmasta (14. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Beispiele in denen MMORPG's die Maximalstufe ständig angehoben haben.
> 
> Ragnarock Online ist ein Beispiel das mir dazu einfällt.
> Auch da war 99 nicht von Anfang an Maximalstufe.
> ...




;D, jo als ich WoW angefangen hab und dannn nach einem Weilchen 60 erreicht hab... Hab ich mich gefreut ^^. Kannte nur RO und joa, bis man da 99 erreicht hat... btw. ich kenne rl einen der isn 99 HIGH Priest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Len (14. März 2007)

Ro ist doch derbst langweilig.
Das wars auch schon in der Alpha... trotzdem hab ichs jahrelang gezockt in der Hoffnung, dass es doch etwas besser werden könnte.

Satz mit X, war wohl nix.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (14. März 2007)

Joa Blizzard hat ja angekündigt es soll jedes Jahr ein neues Add-on kommen und die MAximal Stufe erhöhen (hör dir buffed 25boardcast an) das sagen sie es auch^^



mfg
Wolfcatcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (14. März 2007)

tstcst schrieb:


> also ich finde die sollten in den kleinen inztanzen schonmal anfangen die dropps  ein wenig besser zu machen die sachen   rüstung und waffen etc  etwas besser zu machen      damit man auch in den 60er inzen sachen bekommt die durchaus besser sind als die 70er sachen dafür den schwierigkeitsgrad etwas anheben    zum beispiel  haben wir früher bei zul crub ewig gebraucht  und heute rennen wir da durch und entzaubern alles was droppt das kann nicht der sinn sein   oder was meint ihr??


Also die drops aus den 60er Raids besser zu machen als die in den 70er ist Blödsinn, aber sie sollten auf alle Fälle soweit angehoben werden, das sie über sämtlichen Q-Belohnungen stehen.

Boss-Drops sollten sich meiner Meinung nach schon deutlich von normalen Q-Belohnungen unterscheiden und damit meine ich nicht die Farbe sondern die Qualität.

Wir raiden immer noch ZG, Ony u.s.w. einfach weils spass macht. Nur musst dafür erstmal Leute finden, die das mitmachen und wenn man doch noch jemand braucht und Leute fragt kommt zu 99% "Nee, keinen Bock, was soll ich denn da" Das finde ich ziemlich schade und darum sollten diese Boss-drops angehoben werden.


----------



## wuselman (14. März 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> *Du* wirst dieses Set *niemals* besitzen.




[Lorille] ... rechtsklick ... *ignorierern-wähl*    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne aba mal im ernst Lorille, ich Frage ob es Palas gibt, die mit dem Set 
glücklich sind, und Du antwortest mir: "*Du* wirst dieses Set *niemals* besitzen". 
Ob dein Beitrag jezt sehr sinnvoll war? ... hm naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber um deinem Beitrag einen Sinn zu geben und dich nich ganz so 
überflüssig darstehen zu lassen:

Du hast recht!! Ich wills nähmlich garnich haben, darum gehts ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (14. März 2007)

Ja ich denke auch das Level 80 noch realistisch ist. Ich denke das das Maximum irgendwann mal Level 100 sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (14. März 2007)

Fürchte das geht zu Laste des Balanceings und der Skills.

Wird wieder ne Erweiterung geben die dich zwingt bestimmte Punkte in einen Tree stecken zu müssen um mithalten zu können.

Wird halt weiter zu Hybrid sterben führen.


----------



## Duath (15. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Fürchte das geht zu Laste des Balanceings und der Skills.
> 
> Wird wieder ne Erweiterung geben die dich zwingt bestimmte Punkte in einen Tree stecken zu müssen um mithalten zu können.
> 
> Wird halt weiter zu Hybrid sterben führen.



Vor Burning Crusade waren Hybriden "toter" als jetzt. Erst die neuen Talente haben dazu geführt, dass Hybriden überhaupt Hybriden spielen bzw. ihre Skillung ausleben können.


----------



## Deadlift (15. März 2007)

Falsch, erst als 10 neue Skillpunkte dazu kamen.

Bis dahin waren einige 60er Klassen genötigt ihre 41er Talente zu skillen oder nicht mehr Konkurrenzfähig.

Dazu kommt noch das du Hybriden in den 70er Instanzen fast nicht brauchen kannst.

Zumindest können sie nicht eine der benötigten Rollen ausfüllen sondern müssen einen rnd Platz ergattern.


Klar gibts Klassen denen das dennoch möglich ist, aber einigen nicht mehr (Krieger, Palas etc).

Ausleben kannst du deine Skillung immer, nur wirste damit eventuell sehr alleine.


----------



## Duath (15. März 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Falsch, erst als 10 neue Skillpunkte dazu kamen.


Na und? Wenn man level 80 erreichen kann wird man weitere 10 Punkte hinzubekommen.



Deadlift schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch das du Hybriden in den 70er Instanzen fast nicht brauchen kannst.
> 
> Zumindest können sie nicht eine der benötigten Rollen ausfüllen sondern müssen einen rnd Platz ergattern.
> Klar gibts Klassen denen das dennoch möglich ist, aber einigen nicht mehr (Krieger, Palas etc).
> ...



Das ist nur die Eingeschränke Sicht der Spieler. Es gibt durchaus erfolgreiche Raidgilden, die Hybridskillungen zulassen und jene Hybriden auch zu Raids mitnehmen.


----------



## kleekev (15. März 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Also wenni ch mich recht erinnere hat Blizzard mal gesagt das sie so vieel Matereial für BC gemacht habend as sie es in 3 Addons packen könnten also der aufwand ne neue Welt zuschaffen wird net so schwierig wenn sie alles Haben.




Jau.

Und im Addon wird die Rechte hälfte von BC fertig gestellt.

Derzeit ist nur der linke Kontinent der Scherben Welt verfügbar. 

Ende Dezember anfang Feburar soll das Addon erscheinen.


----------



## Lamoon (12. Juni 2007)

hi also ich glaube das mit lvl 70 nicht schluss ist da die amis ja auch einen höhre lvl stufe als wir haben schätze mal das kommt so nach und nach....


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juni 2007)

Lamoon schrieb:


> da die amis ja auch einen höhre lvl stufe als wir haben



Hu? o_O


----------



## Gonsi (13. Juni 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> *Du* wirst dieses Set *niemals* besitzen.



Naja Lorille^^ du auch nich wenn ich so im Arsenal schau... Also lästere mal nicht über andere Spieler deren Char und Ziele du nicht kennst...

MfG Gonsi (Charname falls du mal guckn willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (13. Juni 2007)

kleekev schrieb:


> Jau.
> 
> Und im Addon wird die Rechte hälfte von BC fertig gestellt.
> 
> ...



hoffentlich kein weiteres addon... ich mag bc schon nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch zu viele q in azeroth und nun noch scherbenwelt wo man eh nur mit stein bzw tor hinkommt.. das nervt
weiß nicht mal ob ich bis 70 durchhalte... da muss 80 erst recht nicht sein
und wieviel ep soll man denn da brauchen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (13. Juni 2007)

Wie stark sich EP relativieren sieht man doch mit BC...
60-70 geht so schnell, das ist nicht mehr schön :>

Ich denke, dass es mit dem nächsten Addon -> ca Februar-Mai 2008 wieder ein neues Levelcap geben wird.

Grund ist ganz einfach, dass noch gut 10 Monate vergehen werden, bis es soweit ist. Wenn man den durchschnittlichen "gut-Gilden" Progress sieht, sind die meisten schon im Schlangenschrein und in der Festung der Stürme (Eye) unterwegs...

Viele, sehr viele Gilden werden Black Temple schon weit fortgeschritten sein, wenn nicht gar clear haben.

Des Weiteren ist es wahrscheinlich, dass auch noch eine oder zwei neue Instanzen kommen werden :>

Das Levelcap wird nie zur richtigen Zeit kommen, es gibt immer benachteiligte. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich Blizz ein System einfallen lässt, Leute in höheren Levelregionen einsteigen zu lassen, bzw. das Leveln selbst schneller zu gestalten.


----------



## Mardras (13. Juni 2007)

Meiner Meinung solltes es mit dem nächsten Addon kein neues Levelcap geben, vielmehr neue Instanzen und neue PVP-Gebiete, vielleicht auch ein neues Rüstungsset usw, aber Level 70 langt erstmal


----------



## Muhja (13. Juni 2007)

wenn nen neues Add on kommt muss es ja auch so viel neuen Inhalt bieten das die Leutz das Geld dafür ausgeben, das erreicht man eben nicht mit ein paar Instanzen auser man bietet es sehr preiswert an 

ich  würde mir wünschen das man mehr in den unteren - mittleren Leveln machen würde da das Twinken oder wenn man neu auf einem Server anfängt die Quests alle schon kennt und immer das gleiche kommt man sehr schnell genervt ist 

da muss mal frischer Wind rein das die Leute wieder gerne nen Char hochziehen wollen das belebt das ganze Game insich

natürlich muss auch genug gemacht werden für den High-Level Inhalt, da kommen wir ja am Ende alle an :-)

ebenso ist mal ne neue Klasse pflicht also es sind ja so schon etxrem wenig Klassen die WOW da bietet eine neue wäre echt mal angesagt ist zwar immer schwer in nem mmo aber wünschenswert bleibt es trotzdem

schön wäre natürlich wenn ein neues Add on noch mehr auf Grpplay Inhalte zielen würde

rund um sollte es was geben für jeden Level bereich und es sollte alles etwas auffrischen dann wäre das Add on auch prima :-) und keiner würde sich beschweren

zur Levelgrenze das betrifft eben wieder nur die Leutz die viel Zeit mit lvl 70 stecken um ihre Ausrüstung zu verbessern weil es dann wieder alles Schrott ist ^^

aber in WOW Levelt man im allgemeinen so extrem schnell in den Highlvlbereich das die meisten auch fix von 1 auf 80 leveln ohne dabei mit der Wimper zuzucken

mfg


----------



## Chyna (13. Juni 2007)

was ich mich frage ist, wenn es wirklich irgendwann bis  80 oder sogar bis 100 gehen sollte, sind dann nicht mehr talente von nöten? weil sonst könnte man fast 2 trees ausbauen was denk ich nicht wirklich sinnig wäre...

naja sehr gespannt was und vorallem wann ein neues addon kommt. hoffe bis dahin bin ich 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fa!te (13. Juni 2007)

Laut offiziellen Berichten von Blizzard mitarbeitern soll noch dieses Jahr ein Addon erscheinen was das Lvln bis Lvl 75 möglich macht und die Welt Nördlich von Azeroth und Kalimdor einschließt (dieser Nordpol der da zu sehen ist).

MFG


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

Fa!te schrieb:


> Laut offiziellen Berichten von Blizzard mitarbeitern soll noch dieses Jahr ein Addon erscheinen was das Lvln bis Lvl 75 möglich macht und die Welt Nördlich von Azeroth und Kalimdor einschließt (dieser Nordpol der da zu sehen ist).
> 
> MFG


Quellenangabe? Ansonsten verbuch ichs unter "Hörensagen" und "unbestätigtes Gerücht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (13. Juni 2007)

Ich würde es gut finden, wenn das Level 70 cap erstmal noch lange bestehen würde und so. 1quartal 2008 erstmal die restlichen Gebiete auf Azeroth geöffnet würden plus neue Instanzen wie zum Beispiel die Raidinstanz Zul'Aman (da sieht man immerhin schon einen Instanzenwirbel) oder Uldum in Tanaris.
Zudem würde ich mich auf alte Instanzen im Heroic-Modus freuen. So bekommt man die guten alten Instas auch mal wieder zu sehen und die Bevölkerungsdichte wäre auf beiden Kontinenten verteilt.
Neue Raidinstas die derbst Skillabhängig sind fürs T7 oder so. (Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen).

Meines erachtens sollte ein neues Levelcap auf 75 oder 80 erst frühestens Anfang 2009 erscheinen und dann auch erst mit einem neuen Kontinent. (Northrend oder whatever).

Zudem soll für die Level 70 Talente/Klassen erstmal ein richtiges Gleichgewicht entstehen.


----------



## downESIR (13. Juni 2007)

Ares@nerathor schrieb:


> Ich würde es gut finden, wenn das Level 70 cap erstmal noch lange bestehen würde und so. 1quartal 2008 erstmal die restlichen Gebiete auf Azeroth geöffnet würden plus neue Instanzen wie zum Beispiel die Raidinstanz Zul'Aman (da sieht man immerhin schon einen Instanzenwirbel) oder Uldum in Tanaris.
> Zudem würde ich mich auf alte Instanzen im Heroic-Modus freuen. So bekommt man die guten alten Instas auch mal wieder zu sehen und die Bevölkerungsdichte wäre auf beiden Kontinenten verteilt.
> Neue Raidinstas die derbst Skillabhängig sind fürs T7 oder so. (Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen).
> 
> ...



Meine Rede.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es sollte so bleiben. Levelcap auf 70 bleiben und den Inhalt auffrischen. Levelcaps erhöhen macht bei mir nur sinn, wenn alles auf Level 70 ausgenutzt ist, doch ich finde wir sind nicht mal annähernd beim maximum angelangt.


Neue Sets, neue Instanzen, neue Gebiete, ...


----------



## beute (13. Juni 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Also ich glaube ,dass es nicht so schnell ein addon gibt,weil sie müssen ja wieder eine neue welt schaffen und neue instanzen und so und des is bestimmt sehr arbeitsaufwendig^^Ob ich blizzard sowas zutraue ,naja-.-




man kann es auch übertreiben...

blizzard ist (zusammen mit ID) der beste Spieleentwickler.
sei du mal froh das ihr publisher nicht EA heißt.

sonst hätten wir jetzt schon 4 addons,12boosterpacks und 2 andere spiele namens WoW nur mit anderer optik.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (13. Juni 2007)

@Ares@nerathor

Bin da genau der gleiche Ansicht. Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard auch T6 zu früh ins Spiel eingebaut. Hätten T4 und T5 nicht erstmal gereicht ? Wenn man einmal zurückschaut in WoW-Classic ist das doch gut angekommen (T1 und T2)? Wo ich nun einmal dabei bin ich finde ich auch das Naxx. zu früh erschienen ist. Klar werden nun sicher Leute wieder sagen, dass AQ bei ihnen auf farm-status war und da dringend mehr vorhanden sein sollte(kann ich gut verstehen). Allerdings  finde ich es nicht richtig immer mehr, an Instanzen, entstehen zu lassen, obwohl bestimmt 50 % des Realms noch gar keine Neuerungen brauchen,  da sie noch genug zu tuen haben(in den aktuellen Instanzen). Einen Königswegs hier zu finden ist schwer, aber auf jeden Fall bin ich felsenfest der Meinung, dass man nicht immer mehr instanzen ins Spiel integrieren und die Maximalstufe des LvL´s nicht vor Herbst 2008 anheben solltte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## M. Emran (13. Juni 2007)

ich glaub irgendwann so ab level 100 wird schluss sein, denn wenn anfänger kommen müssen die 100 stufen bewältigen, und das ist unfair gegenüber die!
Ich glaub dass nach level 100 vielleicht ein world of warcraft 2 rauskommen wird welches vielleicht eine bessere grafik haben müsste


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

Hm... ich bezweifel dass es einen 2. Teil von WoW geben wird... das Spiel ist einfach ausgelutscht :/


----------



## Black_Deadman (20. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe bei ner seite gelesen, müsste ich mal wenn ich sie find den link reinposten. Aber das es bis 100 gehn soll neue rassen kommen , Berufe und nen neues Gebiet oder paar neue Gebiete und es soll das Wettersytem geändert werden, das man z.b bei schnee einsingt oder das die harre nasswerden oder man schwitzt.Das letzere find ich eig. recht genial.


----------



## downESIR (20. Juni 2007)

Black_Deadman schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei ner seite gelesen, müsste ich mal wenn ich sie find den link reinposten. Aber das es bis 100 gehn soll neue rassen kommen , Berufe und nen neues Gebiet oder paar neue Gebiete und es soll das Wettersytem geändert werden, das man z.b bei schnee einsingt oder das die harre nasswerden oder man schwitzt.Das letzere find ich eig. recht genial.



Hmm, klingt lustig aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## ThoWeib (20. Juni 2007)

Fa!te schrieb:


> Laut offiziellen Berichten von Blizzard mitarbeitern soll noch dieses Jahr ein Addon erscheinen was das Lvln bis Lvl 75 möglich macht und die Welt Nördlich von Azeroth und Kalimdor einschließt (dieser Nordpol der da zu sehen ist).
> 
> MFG



Das ist zwar hübsch nebulös, aber zumindest die Heraufsetzung auf Level 75 könnte ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, sogar außerhalb eines regulären Vollpreis-Addons. Grund: alles, was man Stufenweise kauft (Berufe, Reiten) geht bis 375. "Normale" Skills gehen bis 350. Differenz: 25. Entspricht fünf Leveln. Ich als Entwickler fände sowas sehr störend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze liesse sich hübsch bei der Öffnung des Hyjal der Gegenwart einbauen: ein ohnehin schon vorhandenes Gebiet wird "nur noch" mit "Fleisch" bestückt, in den Höhlen der Zeit ist Hyjal der AFAIK auch nicht ganz ohne, ergo: da toben Level 77-78 Mobs rum, die einen 75er Spieler hübsch fordern.

Derlei würde ich den Brüdern bei Blizz ohne weiteres zutrauen. Und auf das folgende Gegreine wegen "Meine ganze Arbeit für die Tonne!!!111EinsElf" freue ich mich schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nesty (20. Juni 2007)

....
Es sind in der aktuellen Spielversion ja schon Teile des neuen Addons drin.
Dies wurde auch bei Buffed berichtet....
Verweise auf 
http://wow.buffed.de/news/1572/wow-auf-nach-northrend


----------



## AhLuuum (20. Juni 2007)

> Was haben wir in der Schule gelernt Lorille? Hör auf andere User zu provozieren und schlecht zu machen. jaa jaa. Das haben wir dort gelernt



Also ICH lern in der Schule was fuer das Leben. Und wenn ich "Leben" sag, meine ich "RL".


----------



## pflock (21. Juni 2007)

laut einem forum, eben laut, ^^ soll blizz nun jährlich so ein addon rausgeben...........die wollen ja mit uns milliarden verdienen!!!

ähm........ihre bug's und serverdown's müssen ja auch bezahlt werden


----------



## Belinda1 (22. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Hm... ich bezweifel dass es einen 2. Teil von WoW geben wird... das Spiel ist einfach ausgelutscht :/



ausgelutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so so 

ja die Idee dass die Spieler die Spieler moderieren (unterhalten) die ist wirklich ausgelutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

diese enorme Eigendynamik ist am zusammenbrechen.... die Art des Spiels ist zukunftsweisend Gesellschaftsunterhaltend.... das hat zur Folge dass man Strukturen reinbringen muss wie im Rl auch.... 

z.bsp: für die Jugendlichen müsste es geführte Gilden geben... wie wenn du zum Karatetraining gehst, du kannst die anmelden und ein Profi weist dich in die Praktiken ein...natürlich Wow separat auf Server nur für jugendliche.

Dasselbe natürlich auch für die Erwachsenen inklusive könnte man das sogar für die Kinder machen der virtuelle wow Kindergarten > Mütter wären begeistert ! Tv schauen ist out.

Ja und vergessen wir das Soziale nicht, man stelle sich vor: Wow verbündet sich mit Pc Hersteller und beschenkt Spitäler mit gelähmten Kinder etc (war jetzt nur so ein Bsp.) und das wäre Marketingmässig genau der Ansatz wo man das neue Wow der Masse schmackhaft machen könnte.... ja ja bla bla 

Ne ich denke die bringen bis Ende Jahr ein neues Addon raus bis Lvl 75 oder 80, denn das Weihnachtsbusiness wollen die sicher nicht verpassen.


----------



## Batista1992 (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

also ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch ein ziehmlicher noob. Ich habe einen 22er Krieger auf dem Server Destromath und hoffe nicht, dass es dieses Jahr noch ein neues Addon geben wird. Ich möchte dann doch auch schon noch dieses Jahr die Höchststufe erreichen. Wenn es tatsächlich noch auf Stufe 80 ochgehen soll, kann ich das von Blizzard verstehen, dass sie die User behalten wollen und so aber was hat das für einen Sinn ? Ich würde wenn es noch ein Addon wie BC geben würde, sofort mit WoW aufhören. Diese Stufe ist doch für Neuanfänger total unerreichbar. 

Naja, meine Meinung.


----------



## Turican (1. Juli 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Wann hat sich Blizzard schonmal an was gehalten...pfff :>



was denn nicht einhalten,termin die es nie gab ?
blizzard is fast die einzige firma die quali produziert,wer sowas schlecht macht hat nen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ermo (1. Juli 2007)

Jedes Jahr ein Addon und 10 Level dazu ? . Ich glaube man würde verrückt werden wenn es bis lvl 100 geht und man seinen Charakter so weit hochleveln muss. 
Das blöde bei jedem Addon ist ja das die ganze Arbeit die man sich davor gemacht hat mit dem erreichen des nächsten möglichen Levels ( als nächstes halt 71 ) dahin ist. Man braucht nur ein paar blöde Quests zu machen und bekommt Questbelohnungen die meistens besser sind als jene auf die man vorher etliche Monate hinarbeiten musste. Das finde ich schon schade. 
Ich spiele BC nun schon seit release und investiere auch relativ viel Zeit darin , aber ich bin noch weit davon entfernt  zu sagen ich wäre dem Ziel auch nur nahe . Mit Ziel meine ich natürliche die beste PVE-Ausrüstung die man  bekommen kann. Ich fände es daher einfach nur wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht wenn man sich nun den Hintern aufreisst und sich dann nur einige Wochen oder Monate über das erreichte freuen kann , da ja jedes Jahr ein Addon kommt welches einen wieder an den Anfang zurückwirft und Alle wieder auf dem selben Level sind.

Alle 2-3 Jahre ein Addon wäre OK , aber jedes Jahr ? . Dasswürd ich glaub ich nur einmal mitmachen.


----------



## DerHutmacher (15. Juli 2007)

Ich fänds toll wenn mal was für die Explorer getan wird 

Also, für die Leute die lieber einfach rumlaufen, Gegenden erkunden, Angeln etc.


Zb. nen neuen Beruf zum Sprachen erlernen o.ä.


----------



## Wolfenstein (17. Juli 2007)

Es gibt drei Gebiete die aufjedenfall noch kommen werden wenn ich Blizz richtig einschätze.
-Smaragdgrüner Traum
-Northrend
-die inseln beim Mahlstrom

Ich find es gut das das ein neuer level Content eingeführt wird, mal ehrlich BC ist erst nen halbes Jahr draussen und nächsten Sommer wird denk ich mal das neue Addon rauskommen. Bis dahin wird jeder rummaulen das BC langweilig geworden ist und jeder wird jammern das sie wieder leveln wollen.
Es ist klar das jetz jeder rumheult das keine neuen Levels eingeführt werden sollen weils halt noch nicht langweilig geworden ist. In nem Jahr sieht es anders aus und dann werden sich die meisten nach lvl 80 sehnen. Und BC hat ja nun wirklich net soviel zu bieten wie Wow Classic, Blizz wird die Spieler net nochmal solange warten lassen können.

Und wenn man mal bei Youtube Googelt sieht man ja Gebiete wie den Emerald Dream und den Berg Hyal.
Viele Gebiete waren schon damals in Entwicklung und haben schon ansatzweise Form angenommen. Ich denke mal Blizz hat das meiste schon fertig und betreibt jetz hauptsächlich nur noch feintuning am Spiel.

Neue Grafik ist zwar schön und gut aber das wäre einfach zuviel verlangt es müsste ja wirklich alles neu modelliert werden und das würd extrem viel zeit kosten. Ich glaub da nicht so dran das das jemals passieren würde. Da wäre es sinnvoll gleich an WoW 2 zu arbeiten.


----------



## Drondos (22. Juli 2007)

Sooooo ..liebe leute! nach neueren "ermittlungen" habe ich etwas mehr über die raidinstanz zul `aman erfahren und diese instanz soll ja eine neue herausforderung für fortgeschrittene WoW Raidler sein! Elite gilden wie Nihilum auf maghteridon  und die anderen werden die instanz zwar innerhalb von 5 stunden(naja fast^^) clearen ,aber wir werden bestimmt viel fun haben! Wenn sie schon solche instanzen entwerfen ,wird es ihnen bestimmt gelingen auch das lvln bis stufe 80 zu ermöglichen!

Freut ihr euch schon auf diese neue instanz ,oder nehmt ihr es eher gelangweilt und begebt euch lieber ins "öde" karazhan?


----------



## Aijra (22. Juli 2007)

Es wird ja gemunkelt, dass ein Addon rauskommen soll , mit neuer Welt ( zwischen Azeroth und Kalimdor ) wo man mit einem Delphin Mount hinkommen soll und Level 80 etc.

Ich halte das alles für Sinnfrei , Blizzard sollte nun mal alles so lassen wie es momentan ist!


Aijra


----------



## Drondos (13. November 2007)

Soo wie ihr bestimmt alle gehört habt kommt so c.a  in der mitte  des nächsten Jahres der neue patch  "wrath of the lichking" mit einer neuen heldenklasse und der maximalstufe 80 in einer neuen Welt
Also hatte ich mit meiner theorie anfang dieses jahres ja doch recht mit lvl 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja also ich finde es relativ kacke ich habe meinen priester jetzt full epiq equipped (t4 und full 2er arena)
und jetzt kommt dann so´n dummer patch ,wo ich ganz von neu wieder eigentlich mit 0 equipp starten muss ,denn mit 82 gibts sowieso wieder was besseres für quests-.- hätten sie echt mal wann anders bringen müssen denn ich glaube sehr viele der aktuellen gut equippten Spieler werden aufhören denn sie haben wie ich keine lust sich nochmal zu equippen -.-
Mag zwar gut sein ,für welche die gerade erst 70 geworden sind ,die dann ne neue chance bekommen wieder ganz oben dabeizusein aber für die "großen und starken" hat des 0 Sinn-.-
was sagt ihr dazu bzw wie findet ihr des?


----------



## Davidor (13. November 2007)

oO,Wrath of the Lich King hebt Level Cap doch auf 80?^^

EDIT: Sry,hab das Datum,an dem der Thread erstellt wurde überlesen^^
Bitte löschen


----------



## Airness (13. November 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Naja also ich finde es relativ kacke ich habe meinen priester jetzt full epiq equipped (t4 und full 2er arena)
> und jetzt kommt dann so´n dummer patch ,wo ich ganz von neu wieder eigentlich mit 0 equipp starten muss ,denn mit 82 gibts sowieso wieder was besseres für quests-.- hätten sie echt mal wann anders bringen müssen denn ich glaube sehr viele der aktuellen gut equippten Spieler werden aufhören denn sie haben wie ich keine lust sich nochmal zu equippen -.-
> Mag zwar gut sein ,für welche die gerade erst 70 geworden sind ,die dann ne neue chance bekommen wieder ganz oben dabeizusein aber für die "großen und starken" hat des 0 Sinn-.-
> was sagt ihr dazu bzw wie findet ihr des?



Jedes jahr die selbe Diskussion.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3ack6D (13. November 2007)

ZAM hats geklärt^^


----------



## Draft (13. November 2007)

> Naja also ich finde es relativ kacke ich habe meinen priester jetzt full epiq equipped (t4 und full 2er arena)
> und jetzt kommt dann so´n dummer patch ,wo ich ganz von neu wieder eigentlich mit 0 equipp starten muss ,denn mit 82 gibts sowieso wieder was besseres für quests-.- hätten sie echt mal wann anders bringen müssen denn ich glaube sehr viele der aktuellen gut equippten Spieler werden aufhören denn sie haben wie ich keine lust sich nochmal zu equippen -.-
> Mag zwar gut sein ,für welche die gerade erst 70 geworden sind ,die dann ne neue chance bekommen wieder ganz oben dabeizusein aber für die "großen und starken" hat des 0 Sinn-.-
> was sagt ihr dazu bzw wie findet ihr des?



Mhh, mich stört es nicht besonders, war damals zu 60er Zeiten genauso, so langsam sollten sich alle daran gewöhnt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.B.Trueger (13. November 2007)

Also ich, würde gerne meinen eigenen Stuhl craften und dann egal wo ich bin immer schön dicke xp abfassen, wenn ich mich wieder einlogge! Wer auch cool wenn ich der einzige auf dem Server wäre der das kann, dann hätte ich kein Goldproblem mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Das ganze hat natürlich mit stuhlgang nichts zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Drondos (13. November 2007)

ja is klar ,dass es wie in 60er zeiten war aber da hatte man ja genug zeit mit seinem guten equipp rumzulaufen !  der patch kommt meiner meinung nach ein bisschen früh und man kann volles arenagear oder t4/t5 eigentlich nicht ausnutzen


----------



## Hulk² (13. November 2007)

Das sich Leute beim AddOnn darüber aufregen dass sie ihr eqip in die Tonne kloppen können ist ja schon fast normal. Aber ewig mit dem gleichen equip rumzurennen stell ich mir irgendwie langweilig vor.


----------



## Drondos (13. November 2007)

Schon klar aber ein wenig mehr zeit hätte ich mir schon gewünscht ...
naja n bissl zeit bis zum patch haben wir ja noch muss man ausnutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (13. November 2007)

Levelanstieg auf 80 kommt erst mit dem Addon und nicht in einem Patch oder?

( Habe da so ein Gerücht gehört )


----------



## Drondos (13. November 2007)

Jo klar mein ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war nur nich konzentriert als ich die antwort geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Addon, patch is doch alles des gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bavario (13. November 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Soo wie ihr bestimmt alle gehört habt kommt so c.a  in der mitte  des nächsten Jahres der neue patch  "wrath of the lichking" mit einer neuen heldenklasse und der maximalstufe 80 in einer neuen Welt
> Also hatte ich mit meiner theorie anfang dieses jahres ja doch recht mit lvl 80
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch das spassige an WOW - daß man immer noch ein bisschen besser werden kann und noch bessere Ausrüstung usw. Ich finds einfach geil - ich level gerne und viel und würde mich über Content bis 80 richtig freuen. Und wenn ich meinen Main auf 80 habe werde ich nicht zögern nebenbei noch einen hochzuziehen ^^. Nachdem jetzt auch die Level 30 bis 60 schneller gehen sollen ist das nur zu einladend ^^


----------



## Katze (13. November 2007)

ja schon wirds es lvl 80 geben ... nächstes jahr ( also 2008 ) im februar oder so kommt wotLK ... da wird das lvl max. auf 80 erhöht... dass weiss eig. schon fast jeder aber naja...


----------



## homi111 (13. November 2007)

Als ich WoTLK auf der GC gespielt hab war ich 70 und der ep bblaken war noch da und man hat ep bekommen ^^


----------



## dobro (13. November 2007)

ich hoffe nach der max lvl erhöhung is dann mal schluss...bin nicht wirklich der lvl fan, verbring lieber zeit damit chars zu equipen als auf immer höhere lvl zu steigen ..


----------



## n3tch3r (13. November 2007)

dobro schrieb:


> ich hoffe nach der max lvl erhöhung is dann mal schluss...bin nicht wirklich der lvl fan, verbring lieber zeit damit chars zu equipen als auf immer höhere lvl zu steigen ..



dann warne ich dich schonmal vor: am besten game wechseln oder sich ans lvln gewöhnen. WoW lebt einfach davon. Immer stärker werden, immer höheres lvl erreichen usw.

Und das wird auch (da bin ich mir sicher) nicht mit lvl 80 aufhören.
Ich tippe auf das Maximal lvl von 80. Also insgesamt schätze ich, dürfen wir uns noch auf 3 weitere Addons freuen.

mfg


----------



## axive (13. November 2007)

> ja schon wirds es lvl 80 geben ... nächstes jahr ( also 2008 ) im februar oder so kommt wotLK ... da wird das lvl max. auf 80 erhöht... dass weiss eig. schon fast jeder aber naja...




Also WotLK kommt wohl ehr weniger im Februar. Mitte des Jahres im Zeitraum zwischen Juni - August ist meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## dobro (13. November 2007)

lol wieso sollte ich das game wechseln nachdem ich bald meinen zweiten 70er habe, ich find lvln net so pannend ganz einfach aba is ja danna uch irgendwann vorbei

70 und gut, ok jetzt kommt 80 ok, aba danach hab ich nciht wirklich lusst wieder neu meien alten chars zu lvln


----------



## n3tch3r (13. November 2007)

richtig lesen lernen dude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich sagte: spiel wechseln *oder* sich ans lvln gewöhnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skorponina (13. November 2007)

wtf? bevor ihr hier fragt infomiert euch erstmal? wo? ne... nicht auf ner japanischen insider-site sonder auf der deutschen offizillen wow-site...

http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/index.xml ....


----------



## Horde deadman (13. November 2007)

Das mit dem lvling wird leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Habe (irgendwann) auf der ofiziellen Seite gelesen, dass BLIZZARD den EP Anzahl von lvl 30 (oder schon ab 20) kürzer machen werden damit Spieler schneller "stufen" und angeblich soll man noch mer ep von Monstern und Quests bekommen.
P.S. überzeugt euch selbst auf wow-europe.com (sry den "direkten" link habe ich nicht, aber ist irgendwo auf der Seite). Also wer Lust hat "zu suchen" ^^ da reinschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Öhm jo WotLK ?


----------



## Bl4d3 (13. November 2007)

skorponina schrieb:


> wtf? bevor ihr hier fragt infomiert euch erstmal? wo? ne... nicht auf ner japanischen insider-site sonder auf der deutschen offizillen wow-site...
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/index.xml ....



wow da denk jemand vorm posten
^^

jo erkundigen denke das alles irgendwo auf wow-europe zu finden ist
steht alles da mit lvl 80 sowie das es keine neuen klassen und rassen geben wird (?!) und das es aber 2 neue npc völker gibt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (habe kein bock das jetz nochma zu lesen^^)


----------



## Rabenu (13. November 2007)

Ich glaube eher nicht das mann dur ein Addon das Level auf (0 möglich ist, ich vermute eher das mann ein Beta-Key bekommen kann um das anzutesten. Es ist nur eine Vermutung von mir ich weiss nicht wie Das gemacht wird da muss einer Von Blizzard die Frage Beantworten die können sicher es genauer beantworten!


----------



## Drondos (13. November 2007)

Ich habe Gehört ,oder bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher,dass man ab irgentnem patch oder sogar erst wotLK 15% mehr Xp bekommt und 15% wenigerXp für das gesamte level brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
somit wird lvln  im prinzip einfacher ,aber ich schließe mich Dobro an ,da meiner meinung equipp wichtiger is ( ein hohes lvl hat ja jeder mal nach ner zeit,aber equipp muss man sich verdienen und für die richtig guten sachen schon ne leistung erbringen )


----------



## Semrak (13. November 2007)

Das schnellere lvln kommt mit 2.3 =)
und damit wirds zwischen 20-59 um 18% weniger Xp benötigt als bisher.

Desweiteren werden questbelohnungen verbessert =)

Ich finde man sollte wenn man das lvl erhöht auch den Talentebaum erweitern. Denn sonst wird es so werden das dann andere klassen auch schonmal 2 bäume gut geskillt haben und daher vorteile bekommen zb das der Paladin dann Schutz UND Vergelter skillt (erspart euch das gerede über vergelter jedem das seine ich mag ihn-_-) oder das der Prist Holy und Schatten macht etc, dadurch werden dann merhere klassen hybrid fähig, und die ehemaligen hybride 

-hybrider?nein sie werden dann ehr nutzlos..

Wenn mein Pala geil healen kann und DMG Dealen und was aushällt?
Wieso sollte ich dann nen dudu machen? 

Das is MEINE meinung.

MFG Semrak


MFG Semrak


----------



## MoonCloud (14. November 2007)

Neue Klasse!
LvL Cap!
Welt!
Rassen!

Guckst du hier


----------



## kaali (14. November 2007)

Ich bin mir zu fast zu 100 % sicher das es weiter bis lvl100 gehen wird so viel Steht fest..
Und ich find es Gut so Bei diablo 2 waren es auch 99 und das hat auch ziemlich lange gedauert sein equip zusammen zu bekommen bei wow ist das was anderes wenn man lvl 90 ist und gut equipt ist dann jucken einen  die 10 lvl auch nichts mehr und mit 100 wäre ja die absolute Lvl grenze erreicht!! das heisst keiner kann sich mehr aufregendas sein equip jetzt durch ein neues addon egal sind und leute hättet ihr einen char bis 100 gespielt? ich nit.. aber so wäre das ganze auch interessant..auch wenn blizzard dadurch geld bekommt ich hoffe es ist so und wow wird besser


----------



## BM-Gahan (14. November 2007)

> ZITAT(skorponina @ 13.11.2007, 22:33)
> 
> wtf? bevor ihr hier fragt infomiert euch erstmal? wo? ne... nicht auf ner japanischen insider-site sonder auf der deutschen offizillen wow-site...
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/index.xml ....



Sry aber vllt solltest du erstmal lesen... Der thread wurde im Februar erstellt... 

Da waren solche fragen noch Berechtigt !


----------



## RyniaUnda (14. November 2007)

Also um die Frage des Posters aufzuklären: Ja! Das nächste Addon ist dann Level 80 und das wird wahrscheinlich mit jedem Addon weiter angehoben (laut einiger Schätzungen werden es am Ende beim letzten Addon Level 100 sein)
Bezüglich der Gerüchte um das Erscheinen der Addons und ob sich Blizzard an den angesagten 1 jährigen Rythmus halten wird, gibt es einige Spekulationen:
Wrath of the Lichking wird aller Voraussicht nach nicht genau ein Jahr nach BC erscheinen. Warum?:
Es wird noch ein großer Contentpatch kommen. Wahrscheinlich wird dieser Ende des Jahres live gehen.
Dieser Contentpatch inkludiert eine neue Schlachtzugsinstanz und Blizz wird sicher wollen, dass zu mindest einige Hardcore-Gilden ein paar mal durch diese Instanz rocken.
Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass eine mindestens 4monatige Wartezeit zwischen Contentpatch (2.4?) und dem Addon stecken werden.
Weiters kann man davon ausgehen, dass es einen kurzen Patch (3.0?) kurz vor dem Addon geben wird, wo wie beim Patch 2.0 die Grafik ein wenig aufgewertet wird, damit man ein wenig aktueller bleibt
Also wenn man diesen Schätzungen folgt ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Wrath of the Lichking erst zu Ostern oder Pfingsten kommen wird.

Persönlich kann das Addon auch bis Weihnachten 2008 warten, denn ich bin grundsätzlich eher ein Gelegenheitszocker (d.h. ich spiel selten, aber dann meist längere Zeitspannen). Ich würde gerne die 10 Mann-Raidinstanzen kennenlernen (für die 25er hab ich keinen Nerf mehr, nach dem ich 1,5 Jahre 40er Raids 4 mal wöchtentlich gemacht habe). Weiters möchte ich noch 2 Chars auf 70 bringen und mit guten raren Equip ausstatten, damit ich dann im Addon gas geben kann. Aber so oder so, ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das Addon, da mir die Thematik mehr gefällt als BC, denn ich kann diese Höllenfeuerorks und die Skettisvieher eigentlich nicht mehr sehen und irgendwie gehen mir diese Dämonen in WoW schon seit anfang an am Arsch. Ich mag lieber die Geschichten um die Untoten/Geisel, Trolle und um die Goblins (Piraten).

So oder so. Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht und einen erholsamen Schlaf. Happy Patchday


----------



## Dagonzo (14. November 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Soo wie ihr bestimmt alle gehört habt kommt so c.a  in der mitte  des nächsten Jahres der neue patch  "wrath of the lichking" mit einer neuen heldenklasse und der maximalstufe 80 in einer neuen Welt
> Also hatte ich mit meiner theorie anfang dieses jahres ja doch recht mit lvl 80
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und? War das zum Release von BC anders? Wird immer wieder so sein wenn ein neues Addon erscheint.
Und wenn dann ein Neueinsteiger kommt, hat der doch gleich keine Lust mehr und hört bald wieder auf. Blizzard denkt halt mit. So wie es z.B: jetzt mit Patch 2.3 schnelleres leveln gibt und nur noch blaues in den Instanzen und keine Elitemobs mehr ausserhalb der Instanzen, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Ist doch völlig ok denke ich, denn in der alten Welt interessiert sich kaum einer noch für die alten Instanzen, so wie nach dem Erscheinen des zweiten Addons sich keiner mehr für die Scherbenwelt interessieren wird.
Wie lange soll denn jemand leveln und farmen um vernünftiges Equip zu bekommen? Kann nicht jeder sein komplettes RL im Spiel verbringen. Oder sollte man gerade die noch extra belohnen? Also ich denk mal nicht.


----------



## Drondos (14. November 2007)

Also nochmal für ALLE ich habe diese thema februar 2007 erstellt des heißt an dem tag an dem Bc rausgekommen is ,also nich spamen ,dass des schon jeder weiß denn damals wusste es noch keiner und ich wollt nurnochmal eure meinung dazu hören 
Mfg Dron


----------



## fabdiem (14. November 2007)

die level grenze sollte bis min 100 gehen

und das leveln sollte nicht einfacher gemacht werden

das nimmt einem den ganzen spaß daran

in den nächsten addons

sollten neue rassen und klassen rauskommen


----------



## Dagonzo (14. November 2007)

Drondos schrieb:


> Also nochmal für ALLE ich habe diese thema februar 2007 erstellt des heißt an dem tag an dem Bc rausgekommen is ,also nich spamen ,dass des schon jeder weiß denn damals wusste es noch keiner und ich wollt nurnochmal eure meinung dazu hören
> Mfg Dron


Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum du das Thema selber wieder neu aufgenommen hast?


----------



## Drondos (14. November 2007)

Weil ich von euch wissen wollte was ihr davon haltet und nicht ob es ein addon für maximalstufe lvl 80 geben soll,weil das weiß eigentlich schon so ziemlich jeder.
wollte nur wissen ob ihr nochmal lust habt eure chars von 70 auf 80 zu lvln oder bz von 0 auf 80 oder was weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

